# does anyone shoot a backtension realease



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

who all shoots a backtension release just wonderin cause just started shootin one and love it.....:banana: :banana:


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

I shoot a TRU Ball Tru Tension 3 finger and I'm about to buy the BT Gold Pro 3 finger.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

i shot a longhorn 3 and i am gettin a new stan micro 4 i think its called

later
mike 

and yea there awsome


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Yesiree I do. Carter Atension II. Absolutely love it.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I am a STAN staff shooter, I have one of the '06' Micro 3 smoothies...them suckers are SCHWEET!


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*oo ya*

well i shoot a Carter Solution 2.5 sweetest release ever well next to a stan Super-X trio ya but back tension is the only way to go


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

T.R.U. Ball sweet spot II here, and I love it.


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

Stan Micro 4....... the only way to go


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

zenith comfort x cel best ever


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Stan. 

Very smooth, nice release. It's treating me very well. I'm jumping back and forth between hinge and thumb trigger...


----------



## hoytguy07 (May 2, 2006)

*good idea*



MattRagle said:


> I shoot a TRU Ball Tru Tension 3 finger and I'm about to buy the BT Gold Pro 3 finger.


Hey, I just bought a BT gold ultra 4 finger and i love it. Iv'e have it two days and already sot through the back of a ton of arrows.


----------



## Shootin Young (Mar 26, 2006)

hoytguy07 said:


> Hey, I just bought a BT gold ultra 4 finger and i love it. Iv'e have it two days and already sot through the back of a ton of arrows.


Yay me two! Although my scores have got worse. But they will get better as i get further down the track


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

truball pro dimond extreme, not true backtension but my nose likes it a lot more


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

I m just starting to shoot backtension myself. I use a Carter Atension, and so far its going really good. My scores are increasing rapidly. 

Erik


----------



## ToFyShOoTeR™ (Feb 19, 2006)

hey guys... i use a carter solution 2.75 and i love it....(but just started so can seem to fire it that well:embara: )


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes i do. Cater Atension hinge. Best release i ever bought!


----------



## J-Dunlap (Feb 26, 2006)

scott longhorn for me


----------



## sharid (Jun 22, 2006)

no but iv hered ther realley cool as long as its not realley windey



tru fire


----------



## cartershooter (Mar 8, 2006)

an old carter scores are going up and no longer punching my release


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

carter solution 3
once i started it my scores SOARED!


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a HHA LittlePull it's doing wonders for me. I just won a national archery tournament with it in Ohio.


----------



## Stanman421 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Me too*

Ive shot a stan micro, microII, mircoIII, MagMicro, a bunch of the old stans, carter bighorn, scott longhorn, a few tru-balls, and some others.
Im currently shooting a Stan MicroIII and its sweet!!!!!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I am shooting a Tru Ball BT Gold 4 Finger I shoot so much better with BT


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i shoot the bk gold trueball 3 finger and i shoot it very well in the windy conditions to but soon hope to buy a carter target 3


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

last time i tried i busted myself in my lip....my boyfriend laughed and tried to convince me it wasnt bleeding but i was there was blood....!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## buckhunter8905 (Dec 27, 2004)

scott longhorn for me, Its the only back tension I have ever shot.


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

i defanitly buying myself one of the new carter evolutions that is one sweet releas should be better than my hinge.


----------

